# Pigeeeeoooon



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

He arrived! YESSSS he arrived! And looks remotely healthy ( or as healthy as he can be considering he was in that shipping box like two days longer than expected!! ) and is eating BUCKETLOADS and I'm pretty sure he drank water earlier! I wasn't looking at him when he did it though so that still needs to be confirmed.

He likes to growl at me  And he pecked this bell I have in his cage ( a intermediate sized dog kennel because the large and x large were only taller, not wider or anything, which is odd.. what if you have an 8 foot tall weiner dog, man, you're screwed! ) and spooked himself, it was funny!

He's back to eating his food again. Really likes the stuff, and its got vitamins in it that he apparently likes more than the regular food. Hurray!

I haven't decided on a name yet but a friend said Sir Poop of the Pigeonic Influence would be a very fitting name.

Once again, everyone tell Bcr1 here at PigeonTalk that he is awesome, and give him hugs!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Good to see you are BOTH happy! If I may, how about, "Sir Poopalot"!?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations!!! I'm so glad you are overjoyed about this bird. 

How about some pics?


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Congratulations on your new friend! Joni


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm so happy for you both! It kills me when they growl! Hugs to bcr1!


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

No pictures yet because no camera! I'm going to check walgreens tomorrow if I am able after work. Wasn't able today because its a million degrees outside, it was almost too hot to walk across the street for food, never mind hopping store to store!


----------

